
In Support of Free Speech - robbiemitchell
https://medium.com/@tobi/in-support-of-free-speech-275d62670203#.r99cen3m4
======
CM30
Kudos to him and Shopify for this. Too many companies seem to put their
reputation above doing what's right, leading to a situation where pressure
from politicial opponents leads to controversial sites being booted off
popular platforms.

So congrats to Shopify for this. Congrats for telling people that no, you're
not going to boot out customers because their work offends people. You may
actually be the one 'software as a service' provider I could actually trust.

~~~
fenwick67
They still have a clause in their terms of service that says they can remove
anything that is "offensive", "defamatory", "obscene or otherwise
objectionable", so you can't really trust that they'll continue this behavior.

------
norea-armozel
Okay I think it needs to be stressed yet again. The freedom to speak isn't the
same as the privilege to be heard. You can speak to the air but no one owes
you the time to listen. Equally, everyone is free to conduct business but no
one is owed customers to make that business profitable. This is something so
many faux-centrists miss because in their mind the right to not associate is
seen as a moral ill rather than a moral good. They think that all social
actions must operate like that of an economy when in practice it's an economy
that's shaped by the social actions. To allow groups like Breitbart who
knowingly peddle in lies (ex. claims that global warming isn't real and/or
significant or that transgender people are disordered/dangerous) is to endorse
those lies whether or not you agree with them. There's no gray area when one
gives an audience to blatant lies which are being used to shape laws (see
FADA). Either you take a stand and oppose the lies and ostracize those who
peddle in them or endorse those lies and all their implications. A or not A as
Ayn Rand put it.

~~~
wmccullough
But here's the fundamental flaw. No one, and I mean no one on the left seems
to have shit to say when it's their websites peddling the lies (and boy oh boy
are they everywhere). If the shoe was on the other foot, I suspect your
opinion would change dramatically.

~~~
norea-armozel
>But here's the fundamental flaw. No one, and I mean no one on the left seems
to have shit to say when it's their websites peddling the lies (and boy oh boy
are they everywhere).

You make a bad assumption that because I'm pointing out the lies that
Breitbart and others peddle in that some how I have no words for the likes of
Mother Nature News or other left crank sites. Trust me, I have more than I
would want to list on here but the biggest one is the anti-vaccine quackery
that I see floated around by a certain brand of liberal in the US.

>If the shoe was on the other foot, I suspect your opinion would change
dramatically.

Your suspicion is baseless considering I filter out DailyKos, Salon, and other
left wing sites from my news feed along with Breitbart and company on the
right. I suggest you actually respond to my points or admit you have no
argument.

